# nice cool morning perfect for photography



## Lordbud (Sep 30, 2009)

Found a box of miscellaneous bottles that I decided to photograph because it has been a while since my last "Displaying and Photographing" post. Here we go with a couple of Western patent medicines, the first one embossed Pawnee Indian Balm.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 30, 2009)

This one the oddly named Beach's Cough Syrup and La Grippe Cure. Western blown but I'm not sure if it hails from San Francisco or one
 of the surrounding cities. Sorry this one came out a bit on the blurry side.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 30, 2009)

Um this is a crown top soda with embossing to match. I don't normally buy San Francisco crown tops but this is the rare variant and
 the lettering is nice and large, Western blown, whatever.[8D]


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 30, 2009)

Apparently Eureka has many common pharmacy/druggist bottles -- so common they don't even sell on ebay with an opening bid of $9.95.
 So instead of reREreRelisting my Eureka druggist bottles I decided to keep them...what's a dozen more bottles in a sea of hundreds?[:-]
 A giant Red Cross Pharmacy found many years ago in Jamestown, I believe. In what was an old bottle shop.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's a more normal sized R.W. Skinner prescription bottle on top of the Red Cross from the previous post.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 30, 2009)

Presenting Louis Weinmann Druggist Benicia, Cal. what was once our State Capital.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 30, 2009)

Hollister, California: Wapple & Hitchcock, large size, embossing variant #1:


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 30, 2009)

Wapple & Hitchcock embossing variant #2, a regular sized small prescription bottle.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 30, 2009)

Another from the Golden State's former Capital, and apparently so common as to not be worth much of anything from personal experience.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 30, 2009)

Here we have Hiram Pond variant #1:


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 30, 2009)

A couple of tiny prescription bottles from Mr. Pond, the top example dug in San Jose from the same corner lot as the glass advertising pen pictured in another thread:


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 30, 2009)

Couldn't find the other thread, so here again is a picture of the glass pen:


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 30, 2009)

Finally here is a third Hiram Pond variant with a square base and backwards leaning lettering similar to the large Wapple & Hitchcock pictured earlier in this thread.


----------



## glass man (Oct 1, 2009)

YOU ALWAYS SHOW NICE BOTTLES! MAN I LOVE THAT PAWNEE BOTTLE! JAMIE


----------



## ilovejake24 (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey Jason, Thanks for throwing up some pics. I always enjoy seeing your posts because i know they will contain some interesting new western bottle i haven't seen before! One of these days i will post some pictures of my San Diego Drugstore collection for you guys. Maybe even a Western bitters or two? Thanks again man and keep the posts coming!


----------



## Plumbata (Nov 3, 2009)

Great bottles man, you sure do have a nice druggist collection! Pharmacy bottles are a fun class to collect, aren't they? That Pawnee balm is pretty darn sweet too. You mentioned trying to sell your Eureka bottles with no luck, so is there any chance that your big Red Cross Pharm is up for grabs?


----------



## Lordbud (Nov 3, 2009)

> Alterius non sit qui suus esse potest.


 
 Paracelsus? "Let no man who can dig his own outhouse let others in on the action."

 The Red Cross Pharmacy has two very noticeable lip chips ...still interested?


----------

